# 

## cuoripuri

Witam Serdecznie,
Mam parę pytań. Może i glupie ale lepiej zapytać niż się pomylić. Kupilam działkę, ponad hektar jakies 3.000 to las sosnowy ( dzialka w lesie juz mam prąd, wodę z wodociagu i internet i zero sąsiadow. Ze 2.000 metrow to jest łąka i pół hektara to staw.
W lesie jest piach.
Zaraz na łące zaczyna się torf i staw to są stare torfowiska co był tam kiedys torf pobierany i zostaly takie stawy na 2 km dlugosci. 

Teraz problem, wiem że najlepiej dom byloby stawiac tam gdzie jest las na piachu, ale po ostatnich wichurach trochę się boję bo już mi drzewa polecialy . Jak mi taka sosna walnie w dom to po nim.
Mam na mysli dom letniskowy z drewna 10x4
Z tarasem 10x3.
Mam pozwolenie na dom pod lasem do 120 m2.

Więc pomyslalam żeby go postawic na tym torfie na łące ale na podwyższeniu, tzn nie na fundamentach tylko na niby palach z bloczkow .

Kazalam kopac biednemu mężowi ten torf żeby zobaczyc gdzie jest piach pod nim i tak po 70 cm dokopal sie do twardego piachu.

Problem w tym że zaczela odrazu woda naplywac w dziure i jest tam okolo 20 cm wody co stoi od 2 dni.

Teraz moje pytania:

1)Czy domek drewniany letniskowy z tarasem w takim miejscu nie będzie wilgotny i nie bedzie drewno gniło?

2) Czy dobrym pomyslem jest wykopac takie dziury aż do tego piachu pod spodem
( wielkosci bloczka betonowego), wlac tam beton ( jak tak to jaki ?) i zrównać go z powierzchnią ziemi a potem na to ustawic po 3 bloczki betonowe zeby był trochę uniesiony ten domek?

3) czy może lepiej jest wymienić wogole ten torf nasypując na jego miejsce piasku ( ktory bym musiala kupic nie wiem ile kosztuje i czy się oplaca )?

4) Jeśli chodzi o kanalizację, czy takie 60 cm wody co tam stoi pod tym torfem, nie jest niebezpieczne dla rur ktore bedą szły do szamba? No i do przewodow elektrycznych bo coś mi się wydaje że nie powinny w wodzie sobie leżeć..  I czy kanalizacja jak bedzie na takim podmoklym terenie mi nie popęka podczas zimy przez tę wodę w ziemi ? 
Nie mogę przecież wymieniac 2000 m2 łąki na piach.

5) Czy domek powinien być jakoś specjalnie ocieplony czy malowany czymś specjalnym?

Dodam że nie chcę mieć wilgoci w domku. Stałby on wtedy jakieś 35 metrow od stawu.
Proszę nie piszcie że lepiej wyciąc drzewa i na piachu postawić, bo wolałabym nie ścinać. Dla lasu też kupilam działkę dodawał urok..
Nie wiem co robić bo każdy mi mówi co innego a chcę zrobić wszystko żeby drzew nie wycinać. No ale jak będzie trzeba to trudno .. 
(

Dziekuje za pomoc..

----------


## cuoripuri

Sorry 20 cm wody jest w tej dziurze a 60 cm to jest warstwa torfu zanim do piachu sie distanę

----------


## chichot_23

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...a-a-torfowisko

----------


## cuoripuri

> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...a-a-torfowisko


Dziękuję ale nie znalazlam odpowiedzi na moge Pytania bo tam pisza o domach mieszkalnych na fundamentach czy palach a ja o domku drewnianym letniskowym.. jak mam nastepne 50.000 wydac na jakieś drenaże czy coś takiego to mi sie nie opłaca

----------


## ovner

1. Kwestia izolacji (fundamentu, płyty, pali betonowych) jak rozumiem domek ma być uniesiony.
2. Wg. mnie trzeba się wkopać głębiej niż do piachu i są specjalne okrągłe szalunki do tego, zazbroić i zalać wodoodpornym betonem. ( koszt takich palów nie powinien być duży)
3. Wymiana gruntu jest ok ale i tak jak wymienisz ten grunt będziesz musiała robić płytę lub fundament, opcja pali betonowych moim zdaniem jest lepsza bo domek drewniany i tak będzie miał lekką konstrukcję.
4. Materiały z jakich są wykonywane takie rury kanalizacyjne muszą mieć odpowiednią wytrzymałość, np u mnie woda na wiosnę stoi na 0,5 - 1,00 metra, przewody elektryczne puszcza się w peszlach. Z tego co widzę jesteś z Warszawy a działkę pewnie masz w okolicach, na Mazowszu strefa przemarzania jest na głębokości około 1 metra, Wystarczy instalację puścić poniżej tej strefy przemarzania.
5. Tak powinien być, są specjalne impregnaty, na ściany oraz podłogę odpowiednie folie no i jeżeli chodzi o wilgoć odpowiednia wentylacja, poszukaj na temat domków kanadyjskich.

Apropo Lasu, ja mam działeczkę pół lasu pół łąka, domek stoi w lasku, od 40 lat zero zniszczeń spowodowanych przez wichury.

a tu filmik takiego domku: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3OVfhgM7DRM

----------


## martingg

nie lepiej wyciac troche drzew? i tam sobie zbudowac?  :wink:

----------


## kocbeat

Ad 4 jeżeli rury będą poniżej poziomu przemarzania to nic nie powinno się im stać. Co za różnica czy woda jest w środku rury czy na zewnątrz. A z przewodami bym nie ryzykował, szczególnie z pędzlami. Daj kable i będzie ok.

----------


## sebcioc55

Witam. Po pierwsze badanie grutnu, jak chcesz wydać 50000 to 600zł Cię nie zbawi a to podstawa do dalszych rozmyślań. Jeżeli faktycznie grunt pod tym torfem jest nośny to dobrze, ja bym radził wylać na tym szklanki betonowe i na tym domek na legarach. Na to wszystko powinnaś mieć projekt. Wydasz tysiąc złotych i bedziesz wiedziała co i jak, nie kupisz za dużo betonu ani za malo.
Wody najlepiej się pozbyć robiąc drenaż ze spadkiem na dnie wykopu, spadek 0,5% wystarczy, jak masz staw to jest gdzie wode odprowadzić  :wink: 
Robisz drenaż, jak zbierze wode to potem zabierasz się za wykopy i jedziesz dalej. Tutaj na forum Arek stawiał dom na beczkach gdzie ma torfy, zerknij do niego.

----------


## aiki

Nie wiem czy do domków letniskowych też się to dotyczy ale jest jakaś odległość budowy od stawów.

----------

